# decode a briggs serila number?



## oncewaslost1982 (Nov 14, 2006)

*decode a briggs serial number?*

Can someone decode this briggs serial number set for me? I am not having any luck.

model: 92908

type: 0703-01

code: 6912088


??? 

Its an old vert shaft engine.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*What the numbers mean...*

92908 = 9 cubic inch 9 = Vertical Shaft 0 = Plain Bearing 8 = Vertical or Side Pull Starter

69 = Year 12 = Month 08 = Day 8 = Assembly Line and Manufacturing Plant



Click on this link for an explanation of what Briggs Model and Code numbers mean.

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/display/router.asp?DocID=65324

:wave:


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

What exactly do you need to know?

December 8th, 1969.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Oncewaslost go here. It is a vertical

owners manual www.briggsandstratton.com/om/pdfs/100/270361-domestic.pdf

parts list www.briggsandstratton.com/ipl/pdfs/100/ms5423.pdf


----------



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

What does the "Plain bearing" mean, is this the PTO side bearing? meaning sleeve bearing or ball bearing? 

Thanks,


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Dimark1009 said:


> What does the "Plain bearing" mean, is this the PTO side bearing? meaning sleeve bearing or ball bearing?
> 
> Thanks,



A plain bearing is a bearing surface machined into the casting, in this case it is referring to the pto side.


----------



## oncewaslost1982 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks for all your help everyone. Names Justin by the way.


----------



## cracker289 (Apr 14, 2010)

oncewaslost1982 said:


> Can someone decode this briggs serial number set for me? I am not having any luck.
> 
> model: 92908
> 
> ...


*****
Hey I see this is a very old thread, but I just HAD to comment. Your engine was manufactured on the day I was born, Dec 8 of 69. You wouldn't want to get rid of that would you?


----------



## Wendell morton (Apr 16, 2010)

oncewaslost1982 said:


> Can someone decode this briggs serial number set for me? I am not having any luck.
> 
> model: 92908
> 
> ...


9 = cubic inches-2= governor type-9 = vertical shaft- 0=plain bearing flange mount-8= vertical pull start or side pull start
type


----------



## LarryB (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a really old Briggs that I cannot find it's serial number online anywhere.type 60083 model y serial is either I57379 or T57379 it has a kick start float less carb. horizontal spark plug and a Sears and Roebuck tag my guess is it is around 1935. Thanks.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

What are you trying to find for it ?


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

It is a 1/2hp motor, most likely off a sears washing machine, with a 1700 to 1900 operating RPM, and as you said about a 1935 unit. Here is a site I use for the really old ones. There is a manual availble for purchase thier for old out of production engines which may help you id it more. 

http://www.asecc.com/


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Here is a link to the manual I think you need.I hope this helps and good luck with getting it running.
http://thisisnotatest.ca/manual/44380325-Briggs-Stratton-Repairman-s-Handbook.pdf


----------

